# Garro: Legion of One *Spoilers*



## TooNu (May 4, 2011)

Did anybody else enjoy this audio book?

It was a bit crazy and perhaps a bit over the top drama wise but it was allright none the less. Whilst going to work I had this on my MP3 player and when Cerberus was revlead as Loken (as if we didn't know :wink: ) my eyes widened and I am certain I gave a little cheer...despite being on the tram full of other people going to work :laugh:

I have a few observations.

- For some odd reason all Space Marines are flawed when written about, Garro is no exception. Instead of being calculated and cold by just telling Cerberus/Loken "We are loyal to the Emperor of mankind, stand down." He opts for a more dramatic throwing down of his sword, baring his neck and saying, "go on then." It's a bit weird. Loken could have been subdued a little easier with some sensible dialogue.

- From raging insanity, to hearing his name and becoming all fine in his head. It was a bit sudden don't you think? Almost as if Lokens mind was racing at 200mph and then came to an abrupt halt! Perhaps it did him more harm than good.

- I love how Lokens death was just written off by Garro. During their first encounter with Cerberus and the Krak grenade goes off, the building comes down on Garro and Rubio. They come out alive and otherwise unscathed and Garro remarks something like, "It would take more than a collapse of a building to stop an Astartes".
If my memory serves me well, doesn't the cathedral Loken and Abaddon fight in come down on Loken during the bombardment and thus we assume he dies? Well now we know why that didn't happen to Loken :victory:

- Garro's voice changed since Oath of Moment, becoming softer and a bit older sounding...despite both books being read by the same guy.

- I can't get over Mesa Varan (spelling?) being so tame  He's certainly the brawn of the group but he didn't really strike me as a typical World Eater.

(I did trawl through pages to see if I could find a Garro Legion of One thread but all I could find was a Snippet thread around page 3)


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

wait loken is alive?! this is why i should listen to audio novels except i just cant seem to do it lol i much prefer the feeling of a book


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

I liked Legion of One, was a good listen,

_- I can't get over Mesa Varan (spelling?) being so tame He's certainly the brawn of the group but he didn't really strike me as a typical World Eater._

Yeah was thinking the same, but then if he was a typical World Eater would he be with Garro??
Still don't get why people don't like or get audio books? as fantastic as i am i can't read and paint at the same time I do prefer books, but its a good way to completly lose myself when i'm painting away also means i can ignore the wife easier!! lol


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

Codex Todd said:


> I liked Legion of One, was a good listen,
> 
> _- I can't get over Mesa Varan (spelling?) being so tame He's certainly the brawn of the group but he didn't really strike me as a typical World Eater._
> 
> ...


Hmm avoiding the wife easier eh lol that made me laugh and just those few words has won me round to audio books lol :biggrin:


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I enjoyed this book a lot and was happy to see Loken survive. I was hopeing that more of the loyalists had survived. I listen to it and other 40K audio books while I paint.


Doc


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

docgeo: technially, it's an audiobook. But yeah, it's a good listen.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Fuck, I really need to stop reading these threads with spoiler warnings.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

I haven't read/listened to this yet but I sincerely hope that after going through all the fuss of "resurrecting" Loken they have bigger and better plans for him than just sticking him in an audiobook for kicks.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> docgeo: technially, it's an audiobook. But yeah, it's a good listen.


hehehehehehehe...thanks for keeping me gramatically correct.

Doc


----------

